# Deramaxx vs. CBD or other aides for OA/myopathy



## buonafede

Hi all, 

Haven't been in since our GSD had allergies years back, he is now 12 turning 12 in a few weeks and doing well. Overall is health is great but of course with age he is experiencing some arthritis and myopathy-minimal issues there but some back paw dragging at times. I've noticed he will occasionally have some difficulty getting up almost as if he laid back too far and can't quite get his body over his hind quarters. We have him on 37.5 mg of deramaxx to help with any any inflammation and try to walk him daily at least 1/2 a mile. We want to do all that we can (within reason) to keep him strong and ensure no pain. I have read that CBD oil can do wonders for dogs and wondering if anyone has tried in a similar situation? I would want to stop the deramaxx for at least a couple of weeks and then try the CBD oil as we would not want any liver enzyme issues but don't want to mess with a good thing if it may not be worthwhile however, the more natural the better in our eyes. If we don't try the CBD we may just up the dosage of deramaxx as needed. 

Also, if anyone has any other suggestions/ tips advice such as diet exercises we can do with him etc. would love to hear those too. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Magwart

If you do a search for Deramaxx, you'll find a mega-thread I started years ago that ended up collecting a goldmine of info on supplements and other things that are extremely effective -- so much so that my dog needed no more NSAID pain killers.


Instead of guessing with CBD and arthritis (knowing there's not much solid research in dogs yet because until recently the research couldn't be done due to federal regs), I would use Adequan injections to lubricate the joint (= healing it from the inside): proven, safe, and extremely effective. They have a long-term track record, good clinicals, and some can dogs get off of pain meds entirely once the dose loads. You'll know in three weeks if it's going to work or not. Their only real downside is cost (4 weeks of 2 injections per week at about $50/each if the vet does them, but much less if your vet teaches you to do them at home). There's also a generic called Ichon that some vets use to bring the cost down. 



You could probably use CBD along with Adequan, if you can find a vet with experience using it to monitor it and help with dosing calculations. My understanding is the Colo. State's vet school is leading the way right now with CBD research in dogs -- but it's early days in that process. Maybe have your vet call them and ask (the vet school people are unlikely to talk to you, but they're often very willing to talk to other vets).


For DM, the only thing I've read making a difference is stem cell therapy. Dr. Clemmons (a retired researcher at Univ of Florida) had a recommended diet plan for DM dogs, along with physiotherapy -- but this is old stuff from the 90s: Degenerative Myelopathy of German Shepherds

Here's a more recent evaluation of the literature and some case students using integrative care for DM:
https://ivcjournal.com/integrative-management-degenerative-myelopathy/


----------



## buonafede

THank you. I will do some research and talk with our vet about the adequan as well. We are aiming for another number of years in a perfect world!!!


----------



## DANIELLO673

Magwart said:


> Instead of guessing with CBD and arthritis (knowing there's not much solid research in dogs yet because until recently the research couldn't be done due to federal regs), I would use Adequan injections to lubricate the joint (= healing it from the inside): proven, safe, and extremely effective. They have a long-term track record, good clinicals, and some can dogs get off of pain meds entirely once the dose loads. You'll know in three weeks if it's going to work or not. Their only real downside is cost (4 weeks of 2 injections per week at about $50/each if the vet does them, but much less if your vet teaches you to do them at home). There's also a generic called Ichon that some vets use to bring the cost down.


The dog urgently needs to be taken to the vet,as the fact that it stops walking speaks volumes. In principle, I agree with you, but injections can cause stress in the dog, which is actually not very good


----------



## DANIELLO673

Magwart said:


> If you do a search for Deramaxx, you'll find a mega-thread I started years ago that ended up collecting a goldmine of info on supplements and other things that are extremely effective -- so much so that my dog needed no more NSAID pain killers.
> 
> 
> Instead of guessing with CBD and arthritis (knowing there's not much solid research in dogs yet because until recently the research couldn't be done due to federal regs), I would use Adequan injections to lubricate the joint (= healing it from the inside): proven, safe, and extremely effective. They have a long-term track record, good clinicals, and some can dogs get off of pain meds entirely once the dose loads. You'll know in three weeks if it's going to work or not. Their only real downside is cost (4 weeks of 2 injections per week at about $50/each if the vet does them, but much less if your vet teaches you to do them at home). There's also a generic called Ichon that some vets use to bring the cost down.
> 
> 
> 
> You could probably use CBD along with Adequan, if you can find a vet with experience using it to monitor it and help with dosing calculations. My understanding is the Colo. State's vet school is leading the way right now with CBD research in dogs -- but it's early days in that process. Maybe have your vet call them and ask (the vet school people are unlikely to talk to you, but they're often very willing to talk to other vets).
> 
> 
> For DM, the only thing I've read making a difference is stem cell therapy. Dr. Clemmons (a retired researcher at Univ of Florida) had a recommended diet plan for DM dogs, along with physiotherapy -- but this is old stuff from the 90s: Degenerative Myelopathy of German Shepherds
> 
> Here's a more recent evaluation of the literature and some case students using integrative care for DM:
> Integrative management of degenerative myelopathy - IVC Journal


----------



## Magwart

DANIELLO673 said:


> The dog urgently needs to be taken to the vet,as the fact that it stops walking speaks volumes. In principle, I agree with you, but injections can cause stress in the dog, which is actually not very good


I'm not sure what you are talking about, or why you are responding to me. Adequan is a prescription product administered under veterinary supervision. They prescribe it after examining the animal.

Deramaxx, the drug referred to by the original poster, is also a prescribed drug that can only be administered under veterinary supervision. Her dog has to be under veterinary care.


----------



## Sunflowers

Thread is from April, 2019


----------



## saraglober

I started giving by dog CBD when he was about 10, mostly because he was nervous when we moved to a new neighborhood. I talked to the vet about it and we found the right dosage. Now, 3 years later, he is calmer and the vet told me that CBD also helps my dog with his arthritis. I’ve tried a few brands from OrlandoMagazine and found the one that both my vet and I agreed worked best. 
If you are worried about dosages, I suggest either talking to the vet or start with small doses and work your way up. From experience, I can say CBD has a lot of benefits. It relieves the pain from joint disease and also help with maintaining balance.


----------

